# My master bath remodel...



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Instead of hijacking Backlash's thread any further, I decided to start a thread of my own. After reading his thread and seeing a couple other replies suggesting the Kerdi Shower System, I decided to tackle my master bathroom. It's a very small 4x7 bath and we've always hated it. It really needed work but hasn't been high on the priority list. But due to some circumstances I'm currently dealing with, I decided to tackle it now instead of waiting any longer.

I started demo on Tuesday afternoon and finished up by Wed. evening. I made just one minor modification on Thursday and did a couple other minor things on Friday. Took yesterday off and finished up installing the new fan/light combo today and replaced the sub-floor today. Now I just have to install a new shower valve and a couple other minor plumbing issues and it's ready for drywall to commence. It's been a lot of work but it's coming along nicely.

I'm looking forward to trying that Kerdi System. It looks like the only way to go! Will report as the project progresses.

John


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

Looking forward to your pictures and reports on how things go. I think you'll like that Kerdi Shower System. Keep us posted and have fun with it.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

There's light at the end of the tunnel!

I've had some other things going on so I've just been working on the master bath remodel when I've got time and I feel like it. I'll finish setting the tile in the shower and on the floor tomorrow, then I'll grout on Tuesday. Then a little paint and install the fixtures and she's done!


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Looking good! I have a feeling that I will be doing the same thing pretty soon. The wife just keeps nagging about it....hopefully I can put it off a little longer! :lol:


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

Dang man, wish you lived closer.... Nice work.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

All of the tile is set. I'll grout tomorrow, then paint and fixtures and put this one to bed. I just wish that there was a paycheck with this one.  Oh well, at least I'm earning Brownie Points! :lol:

John


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Shower and floor are FINISHED! Just gotta paint, then I can install the fixtures and it's ready to go. Been a pretty straight forward job and it's come out pretty well so far.


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

Looks great John, how did you like Kerdi?


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

It's an awesome system to work with! It's MUCH easier than building a mud shower pan. I've done that a few times and it's a PITA. This system is EASY to use and looks pretty much idiot proof.


----------

